# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  Passage de paramtres entre sous-tats [Fait]

## zycomatic

Bonjour,

je souhaiterais savoir si il est possible de passer des paramtres entre sous-tats, car j'ai essay avec les variables partages mais je ne parviens qu' faire passer une variable d'un tat  un sous-tat...

Merci d'avance
Zyco

----------


## say

::faq:: 

http://business-intelligence.develop...#transm_valeur

De plus des paramtres ayant le mme nom sont associs automatiquement

----------


## zycomatic

Say  la Rescousse  :;): 

je suis dj pass par la FAQ et j'ai essay les mthodes dcrites je dois donc mal m'y prendre...

Engros
J'ai un sous tat(1) qui me donne une valeur A
Je souhaiterais rutiliser cette valeur A dans un autre sous tat(2)

j'ai donc essay de crer une variable partage dans mon sous-tat(1) avec la mthode suivante (dans un champs de formule)
shared NumberVar VarPartagee;
VarPartagee := {MONCHAMP};

puis de la rcuprer dans mon tat, pour pouvoir ensuite la passer au sous-tat(2)...

dans l'tat je dclare la formule suivante
shared NumberVar VarPartagee;
VarPartagee;

a marche p, j'obtiens 0.00 quand j'utilise ma variable (alors que si je l'affiche dans son sous-tat d'origine elle a la bonne valeur)....

Quant au ?Pm-{votre_champ}, a marche trs bien dans le sens Etat --> Sous-tat mais pas l'inverse...

Pouvez-vous m'aider  y voir plus clair ?

----------


## say

autant pour moi, j'ai lu trop vite...

[ te sers  rien moi  en ce moment...  ::oops:: ]

bizarre, c'est la bonne mthode  priori..

qd tu affiches dans le mainreport, c'est bien aprs l'affichage du sous rapport..? serais pas tonn qu'il y ait un ordre..

----------


## zycomatic

ben non, aprs vrification j'affiche bien ma valeur aprsla gnration de mon sous-tat..

je comprend pas, d'autant qu'il me semble l'avoir dj utilis et que a ait march...

je continue  creuser

----------


## zycomatic

un indice, quand je place mon champs de formule dans le pied de page (attention pas le pied de page de l'tat qui me renvoie aussi 0), jobtiens bien la valeur de ma variable...

il doit donc bien y avoir une histoire d'ordre cependant je ne vois pas  quel niveau...

une ide ?

merci d'avance

----------


## zycomatic

OK, c'est rsolu....

Comme les sous-tats sont les derniers lments calculs du rapport, ma variable n'tait pas initialise, il suffit de crer un nouveau dtail d'y placer les variables et c'est bon

OUF !

Ztco

----------


## say

intressant comme info..  ::king::   :;):

----------


## Simplifi

Merci pour ces renseignements exacts et utiles   quelqu'un qui passe d'Access  Crystal

----------

